# Office 2010 install error 1935



## RodMan5228 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am running 64 bit Windows 7 Home, trying to install Office 2010, am getting error 1935 installation of assembly component {89EDD3A9-944B-3257-848-D6EB6A00DDF5} hresult : 0x80073712. Can someone point how to find the specifics of what this error is and what the solution may be. thanks


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

To fix the error, make sure that you have closed down all instances of any Microsoft Office application that is running on your system, these may include any of the following:

•Word 
•Excel 
•Access 
•PowerPoint 
•Outlook 
•Communicator

In addition to the above, we have had reports that some Anti-virus programs interfere with the installation, temporarily disable your Anti-Virus programs, install Office 2010 and then re-enable the your AV solution.

Also check the task manager to see if you have any background Office tasks running. If so, shut them down. Retry your installation again. 

If you experience the same error once again, try restarting your computer and once rebooted, retry your installation.


----------



## suttona1 (Jun 11, 2010)

I had the same error and resolved the problem by right clicking the setup.exe running as an administrator.


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

1935 error points towards corrupt .netframework. 
either restore your system back to a previous date and then try installing.
Or if you have the win7 disk.. repair your OS. then try installing Office.


----------

